# -たら instead of 時



## Dante404

Recently I read this sentence:
今日、電車に乗っ*たら*、なんか変な人がいて。。。なんかよくわかんない事をぶつぶつ言ってったよ

Both of them may mean "when", but as far as I understand たら is for describing a likely condition.
So why do we use たら　instead of 時?
I'd have said: 
今日、電車に乗った*時*、なんか変な人がいて。。。なんかよくわかんない事をぶつぶつ言ってったよ

Any insights?


----------



## frequency

Good. They are the same in meaning. Either one is okay.

(Strictly speaking, that isn't たら: 乗っ＋たら, but 乗った＋ら. This ら is very difficult and is probably jyodōshi り. Regarding たら, see たら 一 （係助） and 一 （終助）.
That is 「たらば」, setsuzoku joshi. 乗ったらば.
ば wiktionary
これか？
2. 用言の仮定形に接続し、同類の事柄の並列を表す。
（以上の用法では、「だ」の仮定形「なら」及び「た」の仮定形「たら」の後の「ば」を省略することが多い。）


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

*In this context, the two means the same, because it is the simple condition, "when."*

However, you should know the general, grammatical difference between them:
（～した）時＝when
（～した）ら = either or both of "when" and "if"
 （～した）なら＝if

In some contexts, ～したなら has more connotation of "assumption" or even "unrealistic assumption" than "simple condition" of ～した時, I think.
～したら can be used the both way. In this case, it is used as "when."


----------



## frequency

That 乗ったら sounds like completion and sequence of events. Rather it sounds like "and". It isn't なら (=if).


----------



## Schokolade

frequency said:


> Strictly speaking, that isn't たら: 乗っ＋たら, but 乗った＋ら.



??　ええと、すみません、『「乗ったら」は、「乗る（乗り→乗っ）」+「たら」ではなく、「乗った」と「ら」の２語から成る』と仰ってるのでしょうか。

「乗ったら」は、「乗る」の連用形「乗り」の促音便「乗っ」と、助詞「たら」（← 助動詞「た」の仮定形）でできていると思うのですが・・・


----------



## frequency

たら(タラ)とは - コトバンク
どれのこと？


----------



## frequency

ああ、わかった　これは「たらば」か。接続助詞みたいになってるのか。助動詞「り」の未然かと思った。
たらの類語・シソーラス - 類語辞書 - goo辞書

(3)家へ帰っ*たら*だれもいなかった
「たら」は、「…たらば」の縮まった形で、今までの文法では過去の助動詞「た」の仮定形とされていたが、用法などから現代では接続助詞化しているものとみる。


----------



## Schokolade

あら。その辞書には、接続助詞としての「たら」の項目はなかったですね…。
その辞書（デジタル大辞泉・大辞林ともに）では、この「たら」を助動詞「た」の仮定形としているのでしょう。（まあ、もともとはそうですし・・）：


> た［助動］
> ［助動］［たろ｜○｜た｜た｜*たら*｜○］
> た(タ)とは - コトバンク


　
明鏡は接続助詞としてますが・・・。


> たら　三　接続助詞
> ...
> 「困ったことがあっ*たら*相談してくれ」
> ...
> 「応募し*たら*当選した」
> ...
> 「そんなに食べ*たら*太りますよ」
> ...
> *完了の助動詞「た」の仮定形「たら(ば)」から。*


----------



## frequency

Dante404 said:


> 電車に乗っ*たら*、


This is 電車に乗ったならば、and ば can be omitted. 電車に乗ったら、＝電車に乗ったらば、
This can be either 1 or 2
ば wiktionary
1　用言の仮定形に接続し、*仮定*条件による順接を表す。
2　用言の仮定形に接続し、同類の*事柄の並列*を表す。

電車に乗ったら（ば）、大声で話したらいけないよ。
仮定, Hypothesis. (1)

電車に乗ったら（ば）、なんか変な人がいて・・
(2), as 家へ帰ったらだれもいなかった。
You know the speaker actually got on the train.


----------

